

Eulogy for Groklaw - cooldeal
http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/Eulogy-for-Groklaw

======
FlorianMueller
The article talks a lot about Groklaw's decline and accurately concludes does
Groklaw must end now because otherwise it will slide into complete
irrelevance. I concur. It has become an echo chamber for a small group of
people, some of whom had a sectarian attitude.

------
cooldeal
Kind of mirrors my comment here on the previous story.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2428622>

